# Does anyone's head make buzzing or zapping sounds?



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

Before the fog of DP lifted for me, I endured a series of wicked headaches.

The headaches are gone, the DP has lifted, but I sometimes get these cracking or buzzing or squeaking or zapping sounds in my head.

It's like a little smurf is inside of my head popping cellophane bubbles.

I do accept these strange feelings, because I'm trying to practice what I preach.

But who would have these and not think something is wrong neurologically?

Can anyone relate to these sensations?


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

*raises hand* .. that would be me. Thats one of the symptoms that has always come close to convincing me that something is definately wrong inside my head. Sometimes it happens when i move my head around - the same way it would when you are cracking anything else... but other time it just happens.

Usually in the back of my head towards the top.. a little crack, a little zap here and there...

I dont know what to make of it..


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

hell yea i defintely get this a lot, i don't know what it is either. i get this crackling pop like you know that candy that makes noises when you eat it, i forgot what its called, something similiar to that.


----------



## just breathe (Nov 21, 2005)

Possible Temporo Mandibular Joint, do you have bruxism or a bad overbite?.....also,I was hearing a slight popping and cracking while I was walking awhile back and I asked my doctor about this and he said that when you are stressed the muscles in your neck and back are more tense and cause popping sensations in the neck(I only noticed them when I was walking).I could usually make it stop by snapping my head back and crackig my neck like my knuckles.....


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Just Breathe I think that you have pinned down the cause of this pretty well. I can't imagen that the brain is actually making noise. It is definitely not your brain you guys. I would recommend telling your dentist about it, it is pretty commen. Actually if you ever see an oral surgen he will probably ask you if you ever hear poping sounds like that, even if you don't bring it up yourself.

My brother had a pop that everyone in the room could hear but the pop was caused from his jawbone not his brain.


----------



## chiara (Nov 5, 2005)

that would be me. I have a neck problem and all your nerves and vessles etc that go to your head can create alot of symptoms, even tinnitus.
I would wake up some nights because of the cracking and popping.
I went to an orthapedist got some physical therapy because I had a ton of other things like headaches and vertigo and I dont get those noises anymore. Even though the noises were the LEAST of my problems then.
Could be your jaw believe it or not. Those mucles go way up and back.

Your brain cannot make noise.


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks for the replies, everyone. Next time it happens I will try to closely examine whether it is actually my jaw making those sounds.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Anybody here taking Paxil? A lot of that zapping and popping sounds like side effects of taking SSRI's.


----------



## dpdpaulson (Dec 30, 2005)

I can bring on the little "pop rocks" by using the same muscles you use to pop your ears to relieve air pressure). Try popping your ears without moving your jaw bone, there's all kinds of noise going on there. Maybe you're flexing this muscle inadvertantly.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

i started getting shocks and kinda zapping sounds in my head when i came off effexor. man that was scary.


----------



## lieberhaas (Mar 14, 2006)

Like Jeff, I get really bad headaches, and on occasion, I hear a low hum in my ears. I'm also very, very sensitive to light and loud noises.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

I get that sensation every so often, not sure if or how it is related to DP but I have noticed that it only seems to happen in environments where there is bright and obnoxious florescent lighting. :roll:


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

for me lights don't bother me, its just that everything looks flat, lifeless, and not real. there is no substance to anything around me, people things, everything looks weird, i look weird in the mirror. why? i do not know, its just that i don't feel real and not alive at all.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

lately i get this weird sensations of swooshes and cracks on the back of my head and like my ears crack too, sometimes i make them crack and it doesn't hurt a bit cuz nothing hurts me. i don't understand why like i can't feel my head or like my face and things like that, and all these cracks and weird noises, sometimes i think the cracks and weird noises mean that maybe i'll be able to feel those body parts again but it never happens, i always get my hopes up and then i'm stuck with the same ghost feeling all the time. i can't even feel like my eyes are attached to me, like everything feels disconnected. even if someone poked me in the eye it wouldn't hurt. i do not get that, actually i don't get any of this whatsoever.


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

Yep, those sensations are always in the back on my head too. Like crackling or like my head is a balloon and someone is letting the air out. I don't feel as spaced out or dizzy or DP'd as I used to, but the crackling and buzzing is still there.

I also get these frontal lobe tension headaches which seem to be not typical or normal. I describe them to other people and no one can relate.


----------

